# Solved: Ok to leave CDs in freezing car?



## Ms. Mia (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi! I just got my first car that has a CD player, and am leaving my CD case in it. I'm in the midwest with sometimes freezing temperatures. Seemed like not a bad idea to take the CDs out of it when it will be parked outside for hours, in extreme cold (or heat?). But then I wasn't sure I could picture people actually doing this, carrying the CDs with them into wherever they are at all times when temps are at an extreme, rather than leaving them in the car (in cases or on the visor, etc.).

Is it ok? Matter of fact I can't remember the cassette tape temperature rules of thumb either, and I have a cassette player in the car I might use sometimes too... Thanks!


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

I would be more worried about the tapes than the CD's. With tapes they would get cold and brittle. They actually have a mechanism pulling on them & when they are that brittle they could break more easily. With CD's, I haven't worried about them & I live in Wisconsin. Never had a problem. I'm sure they get more brittle but if you have a decent player you shouldn't have to worry. Now, if they were cold enough to have frost on them, they could get unbalanced & could break apart when spinning in your player I guess , but that is pretty extreme.(LOL) All in All, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I worry more about the heat, my car has been in around 0F temperatures and the CD's in the changer play just fine.


----------



## Ms. Mia (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok good, thanks guys! And I guess when summer comes I'll remove them on days where it will exceed, oh, maybe 90 degrees, and keep them out of direct sunlight always. The tapes I will probably have all transferred to digital soon and won't need to think about.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

The cold won't hurt CDs. I've been leaving them in my frozen car for years. And by cold I'm talking temps as cold as -40C


----------

